# Tarantulas and waxworms. (What else besides crickets and roaches can I feed a T?)



## Jmanbeing93 (Jun 30, 2017)

Are waxworms fattening to a tarantula? I know in birds and reptiles, it is and usually considered as adult occasional treat for them. I was considering breeding waxworms when I got my T but it would really suck if I didn't know better and inadvertently shortened my spider's lifespan by making it molt early in the process.

Is it a good or really idea to feed waxworms only to a T? I am not too keen on crickets, apparently they really smell something fierce and I am not so sure about them. Startles me every time crickets jump. Plus, some tarantulas don't care for roaches and the thought of a roach or a cricket injuring a freshly molted T gives me cause for concern and makes me feel really wary about feeding crickets and roaches.

Any other good, safe alternatives? Your advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 30, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Any other good, safe alternatives?


Depending on the size of the tarantula, mealworms or super worms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> Depending on the size of the tarantula, mealworms or super worms.


Ok, thank you. So what about the waxworms? Are they meant to be used to sparingly or as a treat?


----------



## johnny quango (Jun 30, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Are waxworms fattening to a tarantula? I know in birds and reptiles, it is and usually considered as adult occasional treat for them. I was considering breeding waxworms when I got my T but it would really suck if I didn't know better and inadvertently shortened my spider's lifespan by making it molt early in the process.
> 
> Is it a good or really idea to feed waxworms only to a T? I am not too keen on crickets, apparently they really smell something fierce and I am not so sure about them. Startles me every time crickets jump. Plus, some tarantulas don't care for roaches and the thought of a roach or a cricket injuring a freshly molted T gives me cause for concern and makes me feel really wary about feeding crickets and roaches.
> 
> Any other good, safe alternatives? Your advice is greatly appreciated.


Waxworms are perfectly fine to feed to tarantulas of certain sizes as in slings/juvenile and if you have adult dwarf species.

Many of my larger adults won't entertain the idea of eating them as I think they're a little too small,  my avics and other arboreals on the other hand love them and will gladly take them. I also use them to fatten smaller slings up after a moult and they work fantastic personally I think it's better to feed a variety of prey items if you can although feeding only crickets is fine

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Jun 30, 2017)

johnny quango said:


> Many of my larger adults won't entertain the idea of eating them as I think they're a little too small


Interesting,I never thought of that. So it wouldn't work out with an adult B.vagans or B.albopilosum?

I think I will take Ungoliant's advice and use superworms mainly.


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 30, 2017)

I use waxworms mostly with spiderlings and juveniles as they increase growth through the fragile stages and once around the 2" mark I only offer them occasionally. 

They are excellent for helping regeneration of limbs between moults. I have fed diet of only waxys to 7 legged adult female P. lapalala to have a full leg regenerated after one moult. And a 3 legged, one palp C. sanderi have all limbs back after 1 moult. 

As beneficial as they are, I wouldnt feed all the time. A varied diet is always healthiest. 

Calciworms and small crickets and roaches are great for slings.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## johnny quango (Jun 30, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Interesting,I never thought of that. So it wouldn't work out with an adult B.vagans or B.albopilosum?
> 
> I think I will take Ungoliant's advice and use superworms mainly.


Some of my adults will take them but it's a little fiddly for them for not much reward. Superworms work fine for adults as do locust but I'm not sure they're legal in the states


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 30, 2017)

All my Ts (mostly adult) enjoy a good wax worm.  And for arboreals -- it's nice that if they delay eating -- they get a wonderful moth to catch later.  For me, waxies are nice because they don't pose a threat to a T that might be pre-moult.  Just my experience.
I don't like to feed my Ts a strict diet of any sole item -- I like to mix it up -- with roaches being main prey (crix are fine too -- I just happen to breed B lats); and adding in mealies/waxies just for variety from time to time.
I found slings particularly enjoyed a smallish waxie.  It's also an easy post-moult treat for any T.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 30, 2017)

This is something I have to address, I've only been offering B. dubia roaches, I'm going to my local pet shop to see what's on the menu, it's quite difficult to offer a varied diet when you have different sized tarantulas, I find having a dubia colony is easy as they're all different sizes. I grudge paying £3-£4 delivery for any feeders, especially when the feeders cost less than the postage. Having said this I do feel my spiders are all well fed and don't really need "fattening up", what are your thoughts on the subject and are there any suitable alternatives.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jun 30, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Is it a good or really idea to feed waxworms only to a T? I am not too keen on crickets, apparently they really smell something fierce and I am not so sure about them. Startles me every time crickets jump. Plus, some tarantulas don't care for roaches and the thought of a roach or a cricket injuring a freshly molted T gives me cause for concern and makes me feel really wary about feeding crickets and roaches.


It won't hurt to feed waxworms to slings/juvies, other good feeders include:

Mealworms
Red Runner roaches (Tarantulas go nuts for them)
Calci worms

For adults I generally use:

Superworms 
Large dubia roaches

I honestly don't know what people are doing with their crickets for them to die off in droves or stink as much as people claim they do, I'd buy 100 and lose less than 20 (including DOA) and they'd only smell really bad if I didn't clean them out every fortnight or so.

My only problems with crickets are that they outgrow my slings (meaning I end up with a surplus of adult crickets) and they chirp constantly, even if you get the "silent" crickets the MMs still chirp.

I don't bother with locusts at all, they're bloody disgusting.



mconnachan said:


> I grudge paying £3-£4 delivery for any feeders, especially when the feeders cost less than the postage.


Where are you ordering from? I've never paid shipping for live food.


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jun 30, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> the thought of a roach or a cricket injuring a freshly molted T gives me cause for concern and makes me feel really wary about feeding crickets and roaches.
> 
> Any other good, safe alternatives? Your advice is greatly appreciated.


Most feeders can chew on a molting T, superworms and mealworms included. It's not exclusively crickets and roaches you need to be wary of, just remove the prey if your T doesn't show interest. I wouldn't avoid those feeders for solely that purpose.

I agree with offering a varied diet, I believe its probably healthier as well. I think that in the wild Ts would eat whatever they can find and overpower, plus different creatures offer different nutritional value, it can't be ideal for them to only ever eat one type of feeder.

I usually rotate between feedings, I feed mainly crickets with mealworms and superworms as a substitute.


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 30, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Where are you ordering from? I've never paid shipping for live food.


Usually TSS or E-bay, not had to buy feeders for so long, so most likely if I were to buy some red runners or mealworms now I probably wouldn't need to pay shipping (P&P) that said, where do you get your feeders @The Grym Reaper, I would like something suitable for slings and sub-adults alike. What would be the best feeder to go for, I've heard red runners can be small and large in a colony, but I don't think my partner would like another  colony in the house, so something with both slings and sub-adults in mind, I do have a colony of dubias, which I find easiest due to differing sizes. I feel it's important to offer different prey periodically, I think I'm going to buy some supers as an alternative, my t's are healthy, plump, and molt accordingly, so dubias must be a great source of nutrition compared to crickets alone.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jun 30, 2017)

Wax worms are fine.  It's good to switch it up and offer something new.  A monotonous diet probably has lots of negative impacts on tarantulas

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 30, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> It won't hurt to feed waxworms to slings/juvies, other good feeders include:
> 
> Mealworms
> Red Runner roaches (Tarantulas go nuts for them)
> ...


I agree, I also have not had such issues with Crickets unless I don't clean the tank they live in ever and all kinds of debris piles up.  That would happen with any living thing, though.  They are more prone to dirtying up the tank quicker, I won't deny that.  But giving the tank the necessary attention does not allow for such a build up of waste in there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 30, 2017)

Smokehound714 said:


> Wax worms are fine.  It's good to switch it up and offer something new.  A monotonous diet probably has lots of negative impacts on tarantulas


I haven't seen any noticeable issues with feeding crickets almost exclusively.  I would offer a more varied diet if roaches were allowed where I am


----------



## Jason Brantley (Jun 30, 2017)

You don't have to worry about waxworms giving your tarantula high blood pressure. All feeders are safe as long as they aren't too big, you don't leave them in the cage during a molt, in the cage for too long, etc.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 30, 2017)

What about feeders for T. _blondi, apophysis, stirmi, etc. _this may be contentious but does anyone feel the need to offer lizards, mice, mammals of any description, within reason of course, are they a necessity for larger species, so they get the nutrition required. I've seen certain species with these feeders recommended maybe twice yearly, or is this just not necessary. Your opinions please.....


----------



## Trenor (Jun 30, 2017)

I don't think varying feeders are as important for tarantulas as it is for other pets. My BD needs a well rounded diet but my Ts grow like weeds and are healthy with only ever having a dubia roach diet. 

Just remember the smaller the feeder (conpaired to the T) the more you feed and the larger the less. I have larger Ts that will pick up tiny (compared to them) dubias to eat if I drop them in. You just have to feed more often that way. I feed less and offer larger prey items.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Jun 30, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> What about feeders for T. _blondi, apophysis, stirmi, etc. _this may be contentious but does anyone feel the need to offer lizards, mice, mammals of any description, within reason of course, are they a necessity for larger species, so they get the nutrition required. I've seen certain species with these feeders recommended maybe twice yearly, or is this just not necessary. Your opinions please.....


I don't have a spider yet but I have read on Arachnoboards that mice, lizards or other mammals are not really good for tarantulas because of the high calcium content which can cause molting issues. Plus you have to deal with something bloody and rotting in the enclosure and might not be able to get out right away. It is not worth it, that was the general consensus.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 30, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> I don't have a spider yet but I have read on Arachnoboards that mice, lizards or other mammals are not really good for tarantulas because of the high calcium content which can cause molting issues.


There is no evidence for this one way or the other. Calcium has not been shown to affect molting though I've often seen people say this.



Jmanbeing93 said:


> Plus you have to deal with something bloody and rotting in the enclosure and might not be able to get out right away.


This is true as left over food of this type would start smelling like the time you forgot that pack of chicken on the kitchen counter during a hot summer. Where as left over insects dry out and so they have less smell.



Jmanbeing93 said:


> It is not worth it, that was the general consensus.


It really comes down to what the keeper is willing to deal with. A lot of people approach this on the mouse/lizard/rat lives matter more than insects so I prefer not to us them as feeders.

In reality, the T probably doesn't care what the food is as long as it gets some without being injured.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 30, 2017)

Smokehound714 said:


> Wax worms are fine.  It's good to switch it up and offer something new.  A monotonous diet probably has lots of negative impacts on tarantulas


If this isn't completely accurate, then I'll just say this is my philosophy.  
I just like to offer variety....



Jmanbeing93 said:


> I don't have a spider yet but I have read on Arachnoboards that mice, lizards or other mammals are not really good for tarantulas because of the high calcium content which can cause molting issues. Plus you have to deal with something bloody and rotting in the enclosure and might not be able to get out right away. It is not worth it, that was the general consensus.


Could be reading older posts -- most contemporary husbandry guidelines would probably disagree.  I still am not a fan of feeding mice & lizards, but I don't believe it would harm my T.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 30, 2017)

Ellenantula said:


> If this isn't completely accurate, then I'll just say this is my philosophy.
> I just like to offer variety....


That makes sense, we as humans need a varied diet, as do T's and other inverts, it's logical that in the wild no invert would be eating the same prey week in week out, so to offer different prey would have a positive impact on your spiders. I'm thinking about "HUGE" spiders when I mentioned offering small lizards etc. Surely they need the extra high nutrition in their diet.


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jun 30, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> What would be the best feeder to go for, I've heard red runners can be small and large in a colony, but I don't think my partner would like another  colony in the house, so something with both slings and sub-adults in mind, I do have a colony of dubias, which I find easiest due to differing sizes.


Mealworms and crickets are great, there's always an assortment of sizes wich works great for slings and juveniles.


mconnachan said:


> What about feeders for T. _blondi, apophysis, stirmi, etc. _this may be contentious but does anyone feel the need to offer lizards, mice, mammals of any description, within reason of course, are they a necessity for larger species, so they get the nutrition required. I've seen certain species with these feeders recommended maybe twice yearly, or is this just not necessary. Your opinions please.....


Not necessary, but you would have to feed those species alot more then most others when they get large. I feed my large female stirmi either 3 adult female crickets or a superworm every few days, she puts on weight but it takes a while.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 30, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> That makes sense, we as humans need a varied diet, as do T's and other inverts, it's logical that in the wild no invert would be eating the same prey week in week out, so to offer different prey would have a positive impact on your spiders. I'm thinking about "HUGE" spiders when I mentioned offering small lizards etc. Surely they need the extra high nutrition in their diet.


A lot of people I know keep larger Ts only use one maybe two feeders with no issues. For the longest time most only used crickets and their Ts were fine and healthy. A larger person doesn't need a more varied diet. They just usually need more of the same diet smaller people do as they can burn up more calories moving the largeness about.

Now my BD can end up with problems like metabolic bone disease if I don't feed him the appropriate and varied food he needs. Not to mention having the right wave length UVB light so his system can make use of the food to get what he needs.

I've not seen anything like that for tarantulas. If you like varying their food it's not likely to hurt but I doubt it's any better for them then just the same feeder.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jun 30, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> where do you get your feeders @The Grym Reaper, I would like something suitable for slings and sub-adults alike.


Livefoods direct are pretty good for most feeders, they do mix and match deals, have a good selection and shipping is free, or Ebay for red runners



mconnachan said:


> What about feeders for T. _blondi, apophysis, stirmi, etc. _this may be contentious but does anyone feel the need to offer lizards, mice, mammals of any description, within reason of course, are they a necessity for larger species, so they get the nutrition required. I've seen certain species with these feeders recommended maybe twice yearly, or is this just not necessary. Your opinions please.....


It's optional and provides no additional benefit to your Tarantula, people who use mammals/reptiles as feeders are probably only doing so for their own entertainment, if you want to go bigger than dubia/supers for those species then get some Giant Madagascar Hissers, Theraposa sp. won't have a problem duppying those off. 
The main reasons we'd advise against using mice/lizards as feeders are that they can injure/kill your Tarantula while struggling, the boluses would be horrible to clean up and would probably stink up your room quite quickly if the T decided to hide the bolus.



Jmanbeing93 said:


> I don't have a spider yet but I have read on Arachnoboards that mice, lizards or other mammals are not really good for tarantulas because of the* high calcium content which can cause molting issues*. Plus you have to deal with something bloody and rotting in the enclosure and might not be able to get out right away. It is not worth it, that was the general consensus.


I'm pretty sure that's a myth that's been carried over from years ago.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## viper69 (Jun 30, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Are waxworms fattening to a tarantula? I know in birds and reptiles, it is and usually considered as adult occasional treat for them. I was considering breeding waxworms when I got my T but it would really suck if I didn't know better and inadvertently shortened my spider's lifespan by making it molt early in the process.
> 
> Is it a good or really idea to feed waxworms only to a T? I am not too keen on crickets, apparently they really smell something fierce and I am not so sure about them. Startles me every time crickets jump. Plus, some tarantulas don't care for roaches and the thought of a roach or a cricket injuring a freshly molted T gives me cause for concern and makes me feel really wary about feeding crickets and roaches.
> 
> Any other good, safe alternatives? Your advice is greatly appreciated.



Well, I can't speak to wax worms. But I can speak to another high fat animal, mealworms. I had 5 N. incei, all from the same sac as @cold blood (he produced them). Now he keeps his Ts about 3-5 degrees warmer than I do. He fed them on a mealworm diet, when I received mine I switched them over to crickets only. At every point his incei remained larger than my own.

SO in this small "experiment", the data suggests that increased temps and higher fat feeders equals a faster growth rate. This isn't a surprise to me, but it was something I observed as I feed mostly crix to the critters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 1, 2017)

@Jmanbeing93 , don't forget to crush heads of the meal-and superworms so they won't burrow. 
I use whichever is on offer or rotate feeders. Not really for variety but just because i can 
Red Runners, meal-,super- or buffaloworms, dubia roaches, locusts, fly larvae. Only small slings get crickets, i don't like them much.
All of the spides pretty much eat everything, except for my T.violaceus and A.metallica. The first prefers dubia or locusts only, the last mealies, fly larvae or flying food. Picky little ladies.


----------



## mack1855 (Jul 1, 2017)

I have a couple of picky M.mesomelas that will not eat dubias or crickets
but always accept horn worms.My P.cambridgei also gets one every month.
Pistachio ice cream for T,s.


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Jul 1, 2017)

@Andrea82 .

Would you say that waxworms are too small for adult terrestrial T's or is that not a problem for them. I am drawn to the easy care and breeding of waxworms.


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 2, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> @Andrea82 .
> 
> Would you say that waxworms are too small for adult terrestrial T's or is that not a problem for them. I am drawn to the easy care and breeding of waxworms.


I'd just try. If they take them, you'll have your answer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jaycied (Jul 2, 2017)

Everything mentioned (other than lizards/mammals IMO) has its merits. I'm looking at starting a dubia colony to have them on hand for me Ts, but also because they're the best feeder for my gecko.
For small slings I use maggots or pieces of whatever I'm feeding larger animals currently.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jul 2, 2017)

The occasional Smurf seems good for the larger species. One small drawback is that it turns the (normally white) poop blue for a while.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 2


----------



## Jayvicularia (Dec 6, 2017)

I was curious about people's thought on earwigs as feeders. I don't agree with feeding wild caught but what about an established colony several generations old. They are communal.. descent size..quite and they don't jump. Might make excellent feeders. They are soft bodied and easy to acquire for a starter colony. I'm no expert but thought it would be an entertaining idea to discuss. Trying to get my points up.


----------



## Arachnophoric (Dec 6, 2017)

Jayvicularia said:


> I was curious about people's thought on earwigs as feeders. I don't agree with feeding wild caught but what about an established colony several generations old. They are communal.. descent size..quite and they don't jump. Might make excellent feeders. They are soft bodied and easy to acquire for a starter colony. I'm no expert but thought it would be an entertaining idea to discuss. Trying to get my points up.


If it's anything like the earwigs I'm thinking of, wouldn't the pincers possibly pose a danger to the T? Other than that they seem pretty similar to most roaches, from an outside standpoint. No idea on the nutritional value.


----------



## Zymotic (Dec 6, 2017)

If you want something exotic to feed your tarantulas you might check out silkworms or hornworms. As a staple feeder, mealworms and super worms are a smart choice due to their availability and cost. If you're up for starting a colony, both of those would be great, and so would dubia roaches and lateralis roaches. Crickets are also a widely available option, though I personally despise crickets. Wax worms are also great, but due to their high-fat content, they're better as an occasional treat.

As they say, variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Hellblazer (Dec 6, 2017)

Several months ago I had a supply of waxworms and fed them (and nothing else) to one of my avics for several weeks. It ended up having a wet molt, but I managed to get it to its next molt and it survived. 
  I realize it was probably just coincidence that it was eating only waxworms, but I won't risk it anymore. I would still mix them into their diet occasionally if I had some, just not exclusively like I do with roaches.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## StampFan (Dec 6, 2017)

Waxworms are great because 1) they're readily available here, 2) they take up little space, 3) don't smell, 4) are easy to keep for relatively long periods, 5) don't run away, escape, jump away, etc.

I will regularly use a waxworm for a first feeding after a molt.  Can't imagine those doughy little things could harm a fang that's still too soft if the T decides to feed too early.  Just a hunch and a theory, but so far so good.  Also for smaller slings.

Don't get me started on the weird "but they're high in fat so they must be bad" weird anthropomorphism that seems to be prevalent.  We have *no idea* what constitutes good tarantula nutrition.  None.  We only know what they might eat the wild.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jayvicularia (Dec 6, 2017)

That's a good thought about wax worms as feeders for T's fangs may be still hardening.


----------



## Swoop (Dec 7, 2017)

Jayvicularia said:


> I was curious about people's thought on earwigs as feeders. I don't agree with feeding wild caught but what about an established colony several generations old. They are communal.. descent size..quite and they don't jump. Might make excellent feeders. They are soft bodied and easy to acquire for a starter colony. I'm no expert but thought it would be an entertaining idea to discuss. Trying to get my points up.


I'm experimenting with an earwig colony although they're currently in with my millipedes which are surprisingly fond of eating dead or defenseless bugs, which would probably include earwig eggs.  I need to separate them.

I used earwigs a lot as a kid for mantids and jumping spiders.  I think baby earwigs would be good sling food but they don't get large enough for much else.  And I think pincers would be treated the same as cricket legs, remove them if the feeder is large enough to harm the T.


----------



## Jayvicularia (Dec 7, 2017)

I read that earwigs actually look after thier eggs and young til first molt. I might try my own small colony as an experiment. Even if I don't get enough for feeders it will be interesting. I might have to wait until spring unless I find more strays in my house.


----------



## cold blood (Dec 7, 2017)

Jmanbeing93 said:


> Are waxworms fattening to a tarantula? I know in birds and reptiles, it is and usually considered as adult occasional treat for them. I was considering breeding waxworms when I got my T but it would really suck if I didn't know better and inadvertently shortened my spider's lifespan by making it molt early in the process.
> 
> Is it a good or really idea to feed waxworms only to a T? I am not too keen on crickets, apparently they really smell something fierce and I am not so sure about them. Startles me every time crickets jump. Plus, some tarantulas don't care for roaches and the thought of a roach or a cricket injuring a freshly molted T gives me cause for concern and makes me feel really wary about feeding crickets and roaches.
> 
> Any other good, safe alternatives? Your advice is greatly appreciated.


Wax worms are great feeders.


johnny quango said:


> Many of my larger adults won't entertain the idea of eating them


I haven't had this issue.  I have large adult pokies that love them...same for mealworms.

Literally the only t I have offered a waxie to and not gotten an instant response was my old G. potato.



The Grym Reaper said:


> I don't bother with locusts at all, they're bloody disgusting


Spectacular feeders though...ts love em and they are decently sized.

I still find it funny that you call them locusts over there.   Here they are grasshoppers....During population explosions, as a result of crowding, grasshoppers _can_ go through a physiological change and morph _into_ locusts.



StampFan said:


> Waxworms are great because 1) they're readily available here, 2) they take up little space, 3) don't smell, 4) are easy to keep for relatively long periods, 5) don't run away, escape, jump away, etc.


You missed the best part...they turn into moths...*nothing* gets a feeding response like the beating wings of a moth.  OP, if you bred waxies, this byproduct of moths would really mean you have 2 feeders to offer....waxies _and_ the moths.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Dec 7, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Wax worms are great feeders.
> 
> I haven't had this issue.  I have large adult pokies that love them...same for mealworms.
> 
> ...


I guess it is decided, when I get my spider, I am going to try the moths and waxworms both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Dec 8, 2017)

cold blood said:


> You missed the best part...they turn into moths...*nothing* gets a feeding response like the beating wings of a moth. OP, if you bred waxies, this byproduct of moths would really mean you have 2 feeders to offer....waxies _and_ the moths.


This is so true.  The moths get the Ts all riled up like nothing else I've seen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 8, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Wax worms are great feeders.
> 
> I still find it funny that you call them locusts over there.   Here they are grasshoppers....During population explosions, as a result of crowding, grasshoppers _can_ go through a physiological change and morph _into_ locusts.
> QUOTE]
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Dec 8, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Their scientific name is Locusta migratoria... So the UK is actually right on this one


Boom!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cold blood (Dec 8, 2017)

i didnt say anyone was wrong....I was just noting the cultural differrence in the name.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## EricSJCA (Dec 8, 2017)

Swoop said:


> I used earwigs a lot as a kid for mantids and jumping spiders.  I think baby earwigs would be good sling food but they don't get large enough for much else.  And I think pincers would be treated the same as cricket legs, remove them if the feeder is large enough to harm the T.


When I was a kid I watched an earwig sever several attacking ants in half with those pincers.
Yes, I was one of those kids who arranged bug fights.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swoop (Dec 8, 2017)

EricSJCA said:


> When I was a kid I watched an earwig sever several attacking ants in half with those pincers.
> Yes, I was one of those kids who arranged bug fights.


I wouldn't give an adult earwig to a 1/2" sling but my 3/4" genic slings would make short work of a baby earwig.  And my 1+" Nhandu and Lasiodora slings would have no trouble with adults.  Kind of a niche food tho since they're small and better armed than most feeders.

All in all I think earwigs would be best as pre-killed sling food.  I don't like keeping crickets and mealworms/roaches squish too much when I'm pre-killing them.  Earwigs would be easy to cut into two or three pieces without wasting a larger feeder.


----------



## Donalayo (Sep 1, 2022)

I have baby jumping spider slings up to T Albopilosum that are about 3 inches long. I also have Leopard Geckos. I am trying to establish breeding colonies of bugs for everyone. I already have red runner roaches and fruit flies. I just placed an order for mor super worms, wax worms, bean beetles and Dubai roaches. Oh. And the Hydai fruit fly as well. I think I have a variety of all sizes available to my critters. I won’t have crickets and am not planning on breeding the super worms. Anything else I should add except the kitchen sink?? Lol


----------



## kingshockey (Sep 1, 2022)

meal worms and super worms no smell /no noise they live for months justuse scissors to remove the head to pre kill or to cut into smaller bits to feed tiny slings.


----------

